# is this Aiptasia??



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have these white things(2-3) on live rocks that I got yesterday.. Can you ID this please??

As far as I understand Aiptasia is brown but these are white..

I would like to remove these before I set up the rock if these are indeed Aiptasia..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Sure looks like it to me, aiptaisa will be clear like that if it does not have much light exposure.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks chewie  I burnt them with a soldering iron 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

